# Bobcat 753 AF-2 Air Filter Warning? Help?



## Phantasea427 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum so please be patient  I have a Bobcat 753 skid steer loader. has just over 2000 hours on it. We have recently experienced a lot of AF-2 Air Filter warnings. I change the air filter and still get the same warning. Any suggestions or advice? Kubota engine.

Thanks


----------

